# 3 machines and no sharing



## demonace (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 3 machines and they are all on the same subnet, (192.168.1.x), all have the same subnet mask, and gateway.

I have web servers on 2 of them, they can view the site locally, but not from another machine.

They all have web sharing enabled.

Machine   -      IP               - subnet mask     - gateway
Machine 1  192.168.1.166  255.255.255.0  192.168.1.1
Machine 2  192.168.1.106  255.255.255.0  192.168.1.1
Machine 2  192.168.1.131  255.255.255.0  192.168.1.1

All 3 can get on the internet.
All 3 can ping the gateway.
All 3 can ping the printer (192.168.1.58)
*They are not able to ping each other at all.*

I have done a good bit of research, still not able to get them to talk to each other.

Any other ideas where machines on the same subnet are not able to talk to each other?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2009)

Are all 3 Mac OS X? 
What exact version of OS?

If they are Mac OS X, are you sure "Enable Stealth Mode" is not enabled? System Preferences > Security > Firewall > Advanced.

Do you have any firewall enabled on the router or on your computers?


----------



## demonace (Oct 6, 2009)

2 of the machines are 10.5.8, without stealth enabled.
1 machine is Vista.
Not worried about the Macs connecting to the windows machine, trying to get the web sharing working to remote machines.
I have checked that the firewall is turned off on vista, and both OSX machines have "Allow all incoming connections" enabled.


----------



## demonace (Oct 6, 2009)

They are connected to a network hub, non-switched.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2009)

Are those with dhcp or static or manual ip?
What's your gateway?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you pinging by IP address, or computer name?

Are you saying that, for example, there's a web server on machine 192.168.1.106, and if you open Safari on, say, machine 192.168.1.166 and type "192.168.1.106" in the URL bar, you get... an error message?  A 404 page?  A "could not resolve host" message?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2009)

What router are you using? Did you open the correct ports ("Well known" TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products) on your router to allow local sharing?


----------



## demonace (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips,

Giaguara: They are all DHCP right now, can switch to static if needed.  I have verified the IP of each machine before pinging.

Its in a business environment, not sure what the gateway is.

I have setup a Redhat and Windows 2008 servers, which had served as web servers with no issues.

ElDiabloConCaca: I am pinging by IP address.  And I do not get any 404s, just timeouts.

Satcomer: I'll try to check with the group that supports/maintains the router, but I do not think that would be the issue as previous machines (see above) were brought up as web servers with no issues.


----------



## gsahli (Oct 7, 2009)

ElDiablo was trying to see if you have a local DNS working - he asked if you have tried entering http://192.168.0.106 as URL in a browser (not ping).

As far as I know, you shouldn't need to open any ports on a router for local/within-lan sharing or web page sharing. But you may need to on a firewall setup on the computers involved. (High-end router-switches from people like Cisco have local port blocking, but not home/consumer routers - that I've seen)


----------



## demonace (Oct 7, 2009)

Agreed on the router, I do not think it is a high-end one with port blocking though.

I have tried entering http://192.168.1.106/ in Safari on both OSX laptops, but the only one that resolves the page is the one it is one.

I have also opened file sharing, remote connection, and I have also bound the apache to the IP assigned.  Both machines still refuse to acknowledge the other one is there.

I have also connected both laptops to a hub (Cisco SD2008), rebooted, and still they do not see each other.

I have also set one of the laptops with "DHCP with manual address" and set the IP static, still no luck.

I have an iMac at home, with 10.5.8, and did the same procedure, enable Web Sharing, verify that the security is set to allow all incoming connections, and it works fine.

I have also replaced the cables, nothing changed.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have heard of this bug in Snow Leopard. Everyone should go to Apple Bug report and complain about the sharing bug.  

Now some have reported turning off sharing, rebooting to Safe Mode and then rebooting back to normal, turning your System Preferences->Sharing back on, fixes the sharing bug (until the next reboot). 

Now this is bug and all Snow Leopard sufferers need to all let Apple know about it so they can fix it. If we all band together it will get fixed faster, think about that.

Lastly others have reported that if they turn of sharing, then go System Preferences and make a custom named new "Location" (then hit the 'Apply' button). Then reboot and then turn on System Preferences-Sharing again.

Hopefully one method will help with your problem, Good Luck.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 7, 2009)

Strange -- it all works fine on my end, on two Snow Leopard machines, back and forth, from Windows and Linux, too.  No problem viewing any personal/global web pages hosted on Snow Leopard boxes -- even from the outside world with port 80 forwarded.

I have not heard of this "Web Sharing" bug that's specific to Snow Leopard -- can you provide a link?  Perhaps the information contained in the link will lead us in the right direction in terms of troubleshooting.

I have heard about Screen Sharing bugs, but no bugs that are specific to web sharing... please provide a link to some relevant pages.


----------



## demonace (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish I could upgrade, not my call though.

It is very strange, on paper my setup should work, but it is still baffling why the two laptops refuse to see each other, even on a hub by themselves.

I'll give the safe-mode reboot a try.


----------



## demonace (Oct 7, 2009)

In case it matters, the 2 OSX laptops are G5 Macbook Pros.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 7, 2009)

There is no such thing as a "G5 Macbook Pro."  The G5 processor was a server-grade processor which consumed massive amounts of energy and put off massive amounts of heat, requiring liquid-cooling in some of the desktop machines that used it... i.e., it was never suited for use in a laptop form-factor.

Not to mention the moniker "MacBook" has only applied to portable computers using Intel processors (Core Duo, Cure 2 Duo)... the G5 was a PowerPC-based IBM processor, and all PowerPC-based laptops carried the "PowerBook" moniker.

Do you mean "G4 PowerBook" or "Intel Core[2] Duo MacBook Pro?"


----------



## demonace (Oct 12, 2009)

That is true, I was mistaken.  They are 2 first gen INTEL mac book pro's.  Standard setup to my knowledge.

They are still having issues acknowledging each other.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 12, 2009)

If they are 10.5.8 then consult the web site Sharing files between a Windows Vista Home Edition PC and a Mac running OS X Leopard 10.5. Plus if you are bringing Macs into a business you should have the web site MacWindows.com to keep up on the latest cross platform stuff.


----------



## laxbitswi (Oct 19, 2009)

I accept with information:web sharing enabled.
Machine - IP - subnet mask - gateway
Machine 1 &#8211; 192.168.1.166 &#8211; 255.255.255.0 &#8211; 192.168.1.1
Machine 2 &#8211; 192.168.1.106 &#8211; 255.255.255.0 &#8211; 192.168.1.1
Machine 2 &#8211; 192.168.1.131 &#8211; 255.255.255.0 &#8211; 192.168.1.1
All 3 can get on the internet.
All 3 can ping the gateway.
All 3 can ping the printer (192.168.1.58).
__________________
Liposuction before and after photos | laser liposuction cost | Tumescent liposuction prices


----------

